# Link in signature?



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

How the flip do i do it, cant work it out for the life in me?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Settings -> Edit Signature


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Settings -> Edit Signature


Thats what i thought, but i just keep getting this error when trying to change it :confused1:

Errors

The following errors occurred with your submission

BB code url is not allowed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Thats what i thought, but i just keep getting this error when trying to change it :confused1:
> 
> Errors
> 
> ...


Computer says NO :laugh:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hafpor said:


> Computer says NO :laugh:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

@Katy just noticed you're online


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

You're not allowed to put hyperlinks in your sig unless you're a rep iirc


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> @Katy just noticed you're online


I am...sort of. I always have UK-M open but only dip in during breaks...

Anyway, your sig...what is it you're trying to add?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Katy said:


> I am...sort of. I always have UK-M open but only dip in during breaks...
> 
> Anyway, your sig...what is it you're trying to add?


Just wanted to put a link to my journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/257033-bettyswallocks-extreme-rebuild-required.html


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just wanted to put a link to my journal
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/257033-bettyswallocks-extreme-rebuild-required.html


Do you want the link be called something e.g. 'My Journal' or just have the URL appear.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Katy said:


> Do you want the link be called something e.g. 'My Journal' or just have the URL appear.


Yeah My journal will be okay if you'll do it for us?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Yeah My journal will be okay if you'll do it for us?


Try posting...see if it works now...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

post


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Katy said:


> Try posting...see if it works now...


Muchos Gracias :beer:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Muchos Gracias :beer:


If you want it central, or different name, colour, font etc just let me know


----------

